# Bradleys



## steve hicks (Aug 27, 2016)

Any tips from bradley owners please


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 27, 2016)

Hi Steve, not sure if I know anyone on here who has a Bradley.

Use the search bar, there are some post that come up specifically for Bradley's


----------



## wade (Aug 29, 2016)

Although I know several pub chefs who use Bradleys I have only used one myself once so sorry cannot be of much help either.


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 30, 2016)

Hello Steve.  Sorry I'm late.  A little more info please.  We don't have much or any experience with a Bradley.  BUT! we DO have smoking experience.  So what are you asking?  "How do I use my Bradley"?  As I understand Bradleys you plug it in, load the biscuits, turn it on, set the temp. and let 'er run.  When the meat is done; take it out, rest it and eat.  You can use a pan of water for moisture.  You can add things like lemon and spices to the water  to help with a flavour profile.  I don't think that is what you had in mind.  You can probably read that in the manual.  So what is it you want to know?  We will be GLAD to help if we can.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

